# [Chron] Rockets, Morey forced to hurry up and wait



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Jonathan Feigen said:


> With deals going down all around him, and especially with the other Western Conference playoff teams now that the Hornets have made their first roster move of the off-season, the question seemed pretty obvious and easy.
> 
> Would you be disappointed if you go into training camp with the roster as it is?
> 
> ...





> *When Andersen and rookies Jermaine Taylor and Chase Budinger sign, the Rockets will have 16 players under contract.* While the Spurs and Mavericks have loaded up on free agent role players, the Rockets have been quiet.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/07/rockets_morey_forced_to_hurry.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think they would sign Taylor to be honest. I also think they might cut James White and waive Cook. I remember Morey said he wanted to keep the roster at 14 so it's more flexible for the future trades.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I don't think they would sign Taylor to be honest. I also think they might cut James White and waive Cook. *I remember Morey said he wanted to keep the roster at 14 so it's more flexible for the future trades.*


He said that the last offseason, when everyone was relatively healthy. We can't do the same this season. We would only have 12 active players, since Yao and T-Mac are already out.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Morey needs to make a move now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> Morey needs to make a move now.


Unfortunately there aren't any moves to make. If guys like Dalembert and Chandler wasn't getting triple their worth it would be easy.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Unfortunately there aren't any moves to make. If guys like Dalembert and Chandler wasn't getting triple their worth it would be easy.


I think Morey will make another move before camp begins,because we have many tradeable assets right now.


----------

